# Any Tips On Using the Fox & Hound



## II Weeks (Jan 12, 2009)

would be appreciated.
First time I used it and was disappointed in the tone I was getting. Thought it would be much louder and yes, the volumes all the way up. I'm also picking up tone from nieghboring wires from that box so I cant be 100% percent sure I have the right one.

Do you keep the plastic tip on the hound or switch it out with the metal one they supplied?

Thanks for any help


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

II Weeks said:


> would be appreciated.
> First time I used it and was disappointed in the tone I was getting. Thought it would be much louder and yes, the volumes all the way up. I'm also picking up tone from nieghboring wires from that box so I cant be 100% percent sure I have the right one.
> 
> Do you keep the plastic tip on the hound or switch it out with the metal one they supplied?
> ...


Are you grounding one lead? If you only use one lead on the circuit, you will get a weak signal. If you ground one of the leads, it will be much clearer.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

How I worked without one of these for the first 15 years I'll never know. I use this tool all the time now.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for the reply 

this is in a new run so its not grounded yet at either end and its romex with plastic boxes.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

II Weeks said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> this is in a new run so its not grounded yet at either end and its romex with plastic boxes.


Doesn't matter. Find a way to connect one lead to the earth. The thing is kinda like a mini radio transmitter. You will get a better signal.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Fox and Hound? Around here we call them "toners" They shure are a handy tool. I've used both tips and really haven't found any difference.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for the replies. Didnt realize how important the ground was for the generator.


----------

